# Best pocket slingshot



## Nam11 (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks already for such great advice given out on this forum, all the help has made things a lot easier.

I was thinking of getting another slingshot and was trying to narrow down what I really wanted. I currently shoot a scout lt and love it. I also got and axiom ocularis which I got for free but have not enjoyed that as much. I believe I will keep shooting the scout lt, but I was also looking into another slingshot. I want a slingshot that I could carrying around random places like when I was to hiking or something and not necessarily when I was going just to shoot. I was thinking that was lighter but durable, thin, and somewhat easier to shoot (I like flat for tips).

The ones I was really narrowing down from were the PP ring finger hunter, SS torque, and the WASP unifox Enzo. I would get OTT versions if that matters.

If you guys could get only one of these for sort of a pocket and forget slingshot that is easy to shoot, which one would it be? If you have other suggestions I am open to them as well. Thanks.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I would go for the Enzo if it were me. I have a torque and it's not small compared to other frames. Also look at the Pocket Predator "The Huntmaster" https://pocketpredator.com/two.html . I have a prototype version and it's nice and small but fits the hand well.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Id suggest cutting a small natural fork.

However, the ring finger hunter, little plinker, axiom champ OTT (non ocularis version), jellybean, pocket thumper, and the pocket parasite are all great pocket-sized slingshots that i enjoy carrying and shooting.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Quick and dirty Baltic ply.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

all the frames mentioned are good choices . pocket predator has a ring hunter standard i like and own in g 10. it is a fine target shootter , using 3/4 strait cut flat bands with 3/8 steel ammo. very pocketable.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If you can find one a simple shot axiom or axiom champ might be a good choice. I know a guy that has some if you are interested


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Axiom Champ.


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hands down pocket ranger classic by pocket predator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

WASP Enzo Targetmaster is also pretty small. I have both, Enzo and Enzo TM, I prefer the TM as a light setup. But you're from the US, so I'd vote for the PP Pocket Ranger Classic, shipping from UK to US will be around 40-50$ I guess, that makes a WASP pretty expensive.


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

You could also take a look at sniper sling. They have some reasonable g10 pocket shooters the shipping is free. It took about two weeks to get here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

